# Baby steps.....



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Added a couple of things this year and worked on lighting. Mostly I found out how badly my camera handles low light conditions. Please excuse the bad pics.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

A couple more, one lighter to show detail.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Actually, the lighting is quite good. It looks very Halloweeny to me.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice display. I like your triangular graveyard. Shooting lowlight photos is difficult....I've been trying to learn that this year myself.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks creepy to me! I like it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lighting looks really good. Makes me wish I had a second floor to decorate (darn bungalows!).


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great looking haunt. I love the props and the boarded up windows. Excellent touch.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent job, the photos don't look all that bad, very well done.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. I had been lazy in shooting the pictures as I did not want to drag out the tripod and I tried to keep the shutter speed up and the pics suffered.

I went cheap on the fence and only made 2 8' sections, when viewed from the front it came out looking pretty square, just too cramped. More fence and stones next year.










The eyes got a lot of compliments, but I was not happy with the final effect. I had intended on using a single 55" TV for the effect, but I ended up using two different sets ( I chickened out on toting my new set up the stairs) and the difference in screen size and color palates bugged me. Although nobody else seemed to notice  )

My favorite addition was the gargoyles, even though one took a head dive 2 hours before ToTs showed up, requiring re-soldering the eyes. I was putting up the big second story boards and hit one of the safety lines and knocked it off. DOH! I picked them up a few weeks ago at Home Depot and added LED's with glass marbles for the eyes.

The boards are foam board cut and painted. What a PITA!. Mostly due to my inexperience with foam. I had not remove the plastic film and my first attempt at dry brushing peel off after a couple of days. But it was nice to be able to handle them by myself and hang them with nothing more than some fishing line and a single wire coat hanger 

The second story is nice. The window with the FCG seems like it was made for it. Up nice and high to see and far away enough that the mechanical details are not visible. This was about the only prop I had for years and it was a big draw, but this year it was usually noticed on the way out. Which is funny as I really only have a few props. It usually stops traffic, but this year they were backing up too!

I tried to follow the Skull and Bones lighting, but I did not get the shadows I had hoped for. Maybe partially due to the street light directly in front of my house.. Something else to work on for next year

Next year I hope to add more animation and maybe some type of small garage haunt.

The rest of the pics:
Pictures by madavis5 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid213.photobucket.com/albums/cc161/madavis5/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@cc161/madavis5/Deletepartiallyof1112008_202626


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent job! Really like it, very spooky!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Looked good to me.


----------

